# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  calcolo ammortamento auto professionista

## mercury

salve. ho un dubbio sul calcolo dell'ammortamento di una auto di un professionista. nel caso  in cui l'auto costi 30000 euro. l'ammortamento deducibile per l'anno 2007 è : 18076X25%X40%=1807,6 mentre avrò 5692,4 di ammortamento indeducibile, è giusto?

----------


## Speedy

> salve. ho un dubbio sul calcolo dell'ammortamento di una auto di un professionista. nel caso  in cui l'auto costi 30000 euro. l'ammortamento deducibile per l'anno 2007 è : 18076X25%X40%=1807,6 mentre avrò 5692,4 di ammortamento indeducibile, è giusto?

  Giusto. Confermo la deducibilità per 1807,60. 
Ciao

----------


## Plati

chiedo scusa ma perchè 
18076 x 25% x 40% ??....
non dovrebbe essere 18076 x 25% x 25 %  ?? 
Buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## Speedy

> chiedo scusa ma perchè 
> 18076 x 25% x 40% ??....
> non dovrebbe essere 18076 x 25% x 25 %  ?? 
> Buon lavoro a tutti

  Prova a dare uno sguardo qui:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ortamento+auto 
Ciao

----------


## Plati

innanzitutto grazie.
soltanto un'altra domanda per capire se ho capito :Confused:  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
bollo auto professionista euro 153,77 annuale 
deduzione anno 2007 (quindi Unico 2008): = euro 107,64 
euro 153,77 x 30% = euro 46,13
euro 153,77 x 40% = euro 61,51 
GIUSTO ????????? 
GRAZIE

----------


## seta

> innanzitutto grazie.
> soltanto un'altra domanda per capire se ho capito 
> bollo auto professionista euro 153,77 annuale 
> deduzione anno 2007 (quindi Unico 2008): = euro 107,64 
> euro 153,77 x 30% = euro 46,13
> euro 153,77 x 40% = euro 61,51 
> GIUSTO ????????? 
> GRAZIE

  Non è corretto.
La tassa di proprietà dell'autovettura del professionista è deducibile al 40%.
Pertanto nell'esempio da te riportato: 
Costo Euro 153,77 x 40%= Euro 61,51 quota deducibile 
Ciao

----------


## Plati

scusa ma : 
la percentuale di deducibilità per le auto dei professionisti non è pari al 30% per il periodo di imposta dal 3 ottobre 2006 al 26 giugno 2007 e 40% dal 27 giugno ???? 
Grazie :Confused:

----------


## seta

> scusa ma : 
> la percentuale di deducibilit&#224; per le auto dei professionisti non &#232; pari al 30&#37; per il periodo di imposta dal 3 ottobre 2006 al 26 giugno 2007 e 40% dal 27 giugno ???? 
> Grazie

  La L. 27 del 03/08/07 ha cos&#236; modificato la % di deduzione dei costi dell'auto del professionista: 
anno 2007: 40%
anno 2006: 30% (anzich&#232; 25% come previsto dal D.L. 262/2006) 
Ciao 
P.S.: Una cosa non capisco, indipendentemente dalla % da applicare, perch&#232; sommavi le due cifre, arrivando al 70%? :Confused:

----------

